# Utah Big Blind-off 2018



## Underwatercuber (Apr 24, 2018)

Registration closes on May 4th for Utah Big Blind-off 2018 so make sure you check it out now! We have some of the events which you don’t see as often in competitions like 3x3 blindfolded, 4x4 blindfolded, 5x5 blindfolded, 3x3 multiple blindfolded, 6x6, 7x7, megaminx, clock and 3x3 with feet! We also have 3x3 if you aren’t interested in those events and would like to stick with something more classic. This competion is also a great opportunity to qualify for USA Nationals which is also in Utah this year! Feel free to visit the website and message me for any more information! See you there!

https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/UtahBigBlindoff2018


----------

